# Stressed out parent



## rmn58 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi, 
Parent of teenage son ( as if that alone wasn't bad enough! ) who is diabetic. Frustrated at useless hospital diabetic clinic though that may change with moving to another area/health trust...hopefully.

Thanksfully...I still have a sense of humour....most of the time  But decided I need to seek some more support at the moment...so here I am!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 22, 2009)

rmn58 said:


> Hi,
> Parent of teenage son ( as if that alone wasn't bad enough! ) who is diabetic. Frustrated at useless hospital diabetic clinic though that may change with moving to another area/health trust...hopefully.
> 
> Thanksfully...I still have a sense of humour....most of the time  But decided I need to seek some more support at the moment...so here I am!



Hello and Welcome to the forum , we have quite a few parents of teens and a few teen members too  If you want to know anything just ask or if you just want to have a chat or rant this is the place to do it


----------



## Northerner (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi rmn58, welcome to the forum! Feel free to share you ups, downs, frustrations and advice - and the occasional hissy fit, if you like!


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi rmn58 ..

Welcome to the forum ... The large extended family ... 

Your in the right place for advice, support, help, chat and a good old rant ... Whatever you need just post ... and we will all be willing to help .. 

I've just noticed your posting on the parents section, about your son's hypo's .. Your situation is exactly like mine ... I'm a single mam to Nathan, aged 14, type 1 since Feb 07 .. Nathan is very aggressive when he is hypoing and believe me I'm met with some very challenging situations over insulin injections, blood tests etc ...

If I can be of any help or support to you please feel free to pm me anytime.

Heidi
xx


----------



## DiabeticDave (Aug 22, 2009)

rmn58 said:


> Hi,
> Parent of teenage son ( as if that alone wasn't bad enough! ) who is diabetic. Frustrated at useless hospital diabetic clinic though that may change with moving to another area/health trust...hopefully.
> 
> Thanksfully...I still have a sense of humour....most of the time  But decided I need to seek some more support at the moment...so here I am!



Whereabouts in Hampshire.........I'm led to believe (Northerner)), that the South Hants in Southampton, has a great Diabetic clinic!!


----------



## Patricia (Aug 27, 2009)

Hiya

My son is 13, diagnosed Nov 08 and on a pump. We're here! Let it all out girl...

Best,

Patricia


----------



## Steff (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum , they are many parents on here who can share your feelings and thoughts , we are all here for one another, any time xx


----------



## HelenP (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum.  I'm sure as a mum it must be worse watching your son suffer with diabetes than going through it yourself.  

As has already been said, you can 'let it all out' here, and there's always someone with friendly support and advice.

xx


----------



## Mand (Aug 28, 2009)

A warm welcome to you.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Whereabouts in Hampshire.........I'm led to believe (Northerner)), that the South Hants in Southampton, has a great Diabetic clinic!!



Indeed, they have been great with me!

http://www.southamptoncommunityhealthcare.nhs.uk/services/a-f/diabetes-specialist/


----------



## DiabetesPartner (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi and welcome,

This is a good place to come for support, lots of people eager to help.
Take care,

DP


----------

